# Long term rentals Requirments



## wazza

Thinking of doing 3 month stints in thailand, for better value for money. I am thinking of a 12 month rental, .Do I need a different type of visa to secure a lease or can I do this on a normal entry visa.I am able to get a retirement visa,but dont realy need or want to put 800000 into a bank at no interest. If there is a way ,please let me know 
All info is good info
Thanks WAZZA


----------



## Dumbo

wazza said:


> Thinking of doing 3 month stints in thailand, for better value for money. I am thinking of a 12 month rental, .Do I need a different type of visa to secure a lease or can I do this on a normal entry visa.I am able to get a retirement visa,but dont realy need or want to put 800000 into a bank at no interest. If there is a way ,please let me know
> All info is good info
> Thanks WAZZA


Hi Wazza,
Not sure about rentals but should you decide on the retirememt visa you don't have to move 800,000 baht to Thailand for almost two years so by then you will have more knowledge of what you want to do. You can leave your money in a Australian Bank in the meantime. Goodluck.


----------



## wazza

If the money dose not have to be transfered that would be great,but it sounds contary to all reading material i have read, have you done this .
thanks for the info
wazza


----------



## philobert

Hey Wazza

I noted the 800K requirement as well and didn't like it either-good loss of possible return. I was wondering if one could simply transfer it back to a home country (or reinvest etc.) after the ink dried on the ret. visa stamp perhaps? Do they check up on your bank statement through the year? Also, I have rented condo's with a lease (at least I think it was a lease-signed doc anyway) in the jomtien area for 3 month intervals with only the 'visa on arrival' stamp in my passport. granted this was done back when you could do a border run and get the 30 day stamp.

regards

phil


----------



## wazza

philobert said:


> Hey Wazza
> 
> I noted the 800K requirement as well and didn't like it either-good loss of possible return. I was wondering if one could simply transfer it back to a home country (or reinvest etc.) after the ink dried on the ret. visa stamp perhaps? Do they check up on your bank statement through the year? Also, I have rented condo's with a lease (at least I think it was a lease-signed doc anyway) in the jomtien area for 3 month intervals with only the 'visa on arrival' stamp in my passport. granted this was done back when you could do a border run and get the 30 day stamp.
> 
> regards
> 
> phil


Hey phill,
I have heard you can but i think the transfer fees would be heafty as it would be a international transfer,and you would have to t/fer back 3 months befor you renew your visa.you might be working your money just for the fees. depends on the interest rate. As far as the condo rental I think they will rent anything with the right amount of security,(money up front). I Dont beleive that they do check your acc as most Expats live out of that acc and just top it up at visa time.


----------



## Song_Si

We moved to a new leased property last month; 3months rent paid in advance, and start paying rent again at two months so there is always a 'credit'
This is similar to the way I rented a house on Phuket, when I gave notice that I was moving they said to stop paying rent which surprised me I expected to pay till the last day then wait for a refund - but the owners were a Thai family living on the same site and knew we wouldn't do a runner or damage anything.
The house we're in now - owner had a pre-printed lease agreement (all in Thai of course!) and I did have to fill in my passport number, but no passport copies/visa info etc.
Of course it may be different if working through a commercial property rentals agency who may have more formal processes.
If you have a Thai friend to accompany you it is well worthwhile . . . on the Phuket property my friend negotiated a 3000 baht per month reduction in the rent while I would have happily paid the full price.


----------



## philobert

> i think the transfer fees would be heafty as it would be a international transfer,and you would have to t/fer back 3 months befor you renew your visa.you might be working your money just for the fees. depends on the interest rate.


prolly right, just trying to figure a way to get a little more out of the B800k just sitting in the thai bank at no interest. if you get any good ideas please share!

cheers

phil


----------



## Greyman

I believe for retirement visas, there is a 90 day reporting requirement.
This is to give immigration a chance to check all the rules are still being adhered to, [i.e 800 000 still in the bank.]

Agree with all regarding leaving 800 000 in the Bank to gain half of the small interest, [or no interest] that Thai people get.


----------



## kanderberg

*border run*



philobert said:


> Hey Wazza
> 
> I noted the 800K requirement as well and didn't like it either-good loss of possible return. I was wondering if one could simply transfer it back to a home country (or reinvest etc.) after the ink dried on the ret. visa stamp perhaps? Do they check up on your bank statement through the year? Also, I have rented condo's with a lease (at least I think it was a lease-signed doc anyway) in the jomtien area for 3 month intervals with only the 'visa on arrival' stamp in my passport. granted this was done back when you could do a border run and get the 30 day stamp.
> 
> regards
> 
> phil


Border runs are not allowed anymore? I've not seen that anywhere and the sites I've found say you can renew via border runs every 90 days.


----------



## Song_Si

border runs

an example

I live in Chanthaburi province, if required I could cross the border at Ban Laem into Cambodia, have lunch and come back - this is a 'land border crossing' and on my return through Thai immigration I would get a *15 day* stamp (note 15, not 30), not a visa.

Or I could leave the country and return on a plane - if arriving by air I would get a *30 day* stamp (not a visa, a permit to stay)

For anyone on a non-immigrant visa eg retirement, married to a Thai, there is a 90-day reporting requirement to the Thai Immigration office in your province.

A visa can only be issued by an embassy or consulate (for me, Phnom Penh is closest) - not from any border crossing post. 
Some people cross the border eg Aranyaprathet/PoiPet and stay there a few days while an 'agent' takes their passport to Phnom Penh.


----------



## Thai-Spy

philobert said:


> I noted the 800K requirement as well and didn't like it either-good loss of possible return. I was wondering if one could simply transfer it back to a home country (or reinvest etc.) after the ink dried on the ret. visa stamp perhaps? Do they check up on your bank statement through the year? Also, I have rented condo's with a lease (at least I think it was a lease-signed doc anyway) in the jomtien area for 3 month intervals with only the 'visa on arrival' stamp in my passport. granted this was done back when you could do a border run and get the 30 day stamp.


At present they are not spot-checking bank balances. There are numerous quality visa run companies in BKK who will help you open a Thai bank account, put their money into the account (taking the ATM card and passbook away, of course), and keep the money there until your retirement visa is approved. Then they take their cash back. No reports to date of any of their clients having problems related to depleted balances.


----------



## alaia

Thai-Spy said:


> At present they are not spot-checking bank balances. There are numerous quality visa run companies in BKK who will help you open a Thai bank account, put their money into the account (taking the ATM card and passbook away, of course), and keep the money there until your retirement visa is approved. Then they take their cash back. No reports to date of any of their clients having problems related to depleted balances.


Ahhh This is interesting info...please tell more..how to find these companies etc... thanks


----------



## joseph44

The companies are there, but beware......it's illegal. 
Not sure on how to find them.
Pattaya also offers those kind of services.........there is even an office next to immigration who will help you through the process for a "small" amount of THB 25,000 - THB 35,000 per year. (this was 3 years ago).


----------



## TomC

joseph44 said:


> The companies are there, but beware......it's illegal.
> Not sure on how to find them.
> Pattaya also offers those kind of services.........there is even an office next to immigration who will help you through the process for a "small" amount of THB 25,000 - THB 35,000 per year. (this was 3 years ago).


I've been waiting to hear of something like that. If there's a way to make money, the Thais will be there.

As for renting, I doubt if you need proof of visa. Landlords are only interested in money, not your visa.


----------

